# Good Chit-Chat Threads [Section Index]



## Vyom (Apr 29, 2015)

There are a lot of threads in this section, that don't really belong to Chit-Chat, but are actually have quality discussion. Can we dig up those threads and keep it updated? Inspired from the Gaming section Section Index, this index would serve as a great way to accumulate good discussion threads and probably to rejuvenate forgotten discussions.

Other mods are free to edit this post to keep adding the threads suggested by members.

Let me start by indexing some of the obvious ones:

*Movies*
*www.digit.in/forum/chit-chat/188408-interstellar-2014-movie-discussion-spoilers-ahead.html
*www.digit.in/forum/chit-chat/142107-movie-review-thread.html
*www.digit.in/forum/chit-chat/84916-movies-discussion-thread-v1-ratings-opinions.html
*www.digit.in/forum/chit-chat/64141-must-not-watch-movies-thread-v1-personal-opinions.html
*www.digit.in/forum/chit-chat/161333-my-favourite-movie-game-quotes.html
*www.digit.in/forum/chit-chat/162114-upcoming-movie-you-excited-watch.html



*Series*
*www.digit.in/forum/chit-chat/133844-all-tv-shows-related-discussions-here.html
*www.digit.in/forum/chit-chat/139975-anime-cartoon-mangas-thread-giga-drill-breaker-version.html
*www.digit.in/forum/chit-chat/190501-flash-arrow-thread.html
*www.digit.in/forum/chit-chat/18435...-only-no-book-discussion-use-spoiler-tag.html
*www.digit.in/forum/chit-chat/189660-good-old-indian-television.html
*www.digit.in/forum/chit-chat/171150-heidi-girl-alps.html
*www.digit.in/forum/chit-chat/172777-super-heroes-villains-discussion-thread.html



*Fun*
*www.digit.in/forum/chit-chat/119707-am-i-nerd.html
*www.digit.in/forum/chit-chat/189105-best-keygen-music.html
*www.digit.in/forum/chit-chat/188716-launch-imaginary-product.html
*www.digit.in/forum/chit-chat/153002-poor-jokes-thread.html
*www.digit.in/forum/chit-chat/176133-post-dumbest-thing-youve-ever-heard-about-technology-cool.html
*www.digit.in/forum/chit-chat/177425-post-weirdest-dream-you-had.html
*www.digit.in/forum/chit-chat/172274-riddle-problems-stupid-answers-go-here.html
*www.digit.in/forum/chit-chat/141667-rubiks-cube-thread.html
*www.digit.in/forum/chit-chat/190827-weird-thoughts-thread.html
*www.digit.in/forum/chit-chat/190735-what-dumbest-thing-you-like-spend-money.html



*Misc*
*www.digit.in/forum/chit-chat/75091-all-metalheads-here.html
*www.digit.in/forum/chit-chat/189194-analyze-your-2014s-year-resolutions.html
*www.digit.in/forum/chit-chat/159951-astronomy-thread.html
*www.digit.in/forum/chit-chat/190717-bloggers-thread.html
*www.digit.in/forum/chit-chat/64971-books-novels-discussion-thread-v1-literary-gems.html
*www.digit.in/forum/chit-chat/141497-geeks-daily.html
*www.digit.in/forum/chit-chat/189643-horn-not-ok-please.html
*www.digit.in/forum/chit-chat/191174-horror-game-ideas.html
*www.digit.in/forum/chit-chat/191217-tdf-forum-theme.html
*www.digit.in/forum/chit-chat/184058-today-i-learned-til-thread.html
*www.digit.in/forum/chit-chat/19035...cculus-rift-google-cardboard-gear-vr-etc.html
*www.digit.in/forum/chit-chat/44150-youtube-videos.html



*LOL* (for lulz, most thread are closed tho)
*www.digit.in/forum/chit-chat/81148-2-girls-will-often-torcher-me-my-dreams.html
*www.digit.in/forum/chit-chat/138978-bully-experience.html
*www.digit.in/forum/chit-chat/189625-how-many-girls-women-forum.html
*www.digit.in/forum/chit-chat/189901-partiality-girls-what-o-you-getting-same-message.html
*www.digit.in/forum/chit-chat/155836-tdf-female-users.html
*www.digit.in/forum/chit-chat/128904-ulaan-bataar.html
*www.digit.in/forum/chit-chat/108569-historical-events-thinkdigit-forum.html

Currently scanned till Page 4 of this section (date: 1-Dec-2014). I request members to dig up more old threads and if it deserves it will be indexed here..


----------



## Vyom (May 2, 2015)

Bump to top.


----------



## Flash (May 2, 2015)

*www.digit.in/forum/cavern/169784-post-story-your-username-d.html
*www.digit.in/forum/cavern/101180-offtopic-thread-v1-life-support-edition.html - Too bad, it was locked. 
*www.digit.in/forum/cavern/115442-introduce-yourselves.html
*www.digit.in/forum/cavern/179197-supernatural-paranormal-encounters-thread.html
*www.digit.in/forum/lifestyle/128319-musicians-corner-v1-cover-band-edition.html
*www.digit.in/forum/lifestyle/45694-post-your-latest-purchase.html


----------



## Faun (May 2, 2015)

Nice initiative. Liked the same concept in Gamers thread.

- - - Updated - - -

Sorted and marked as sticky. k.


----------



## Vyom (May 13, 2015)

Flash said:


> *www.digit.in/forum/cavern/101180-offtopic-thread-v1-life-support-edition.html - Too bad, it was locked.



Nope it was not locked. It was locked "multiple" times. 
People just don't get the purpose of such threads. Hence it was RIPed permanently.

- - - Updated - - -



Faun said:


> Nice initiative. Liked the same concept in Gamers thread.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Sorted and marked as sticky. k.


----------



## confused (May 26, 2015)

I am visiting TDF after ages (2 1/2 years probably) and first thing I do is search for the Chit Chat section, randomly find this thread, and randomly click on the Ulaan Bataar thread....And I find to my surprise that I was one of the main posters on that LOLs thread!!

Good old times!


----------



## cutemug (May 26, 2015)

Nice collection.
and also Thanks for listing my dreams thread!
I had just stumbled upon digitforum while getting bored in office.
Never thought I would enjoy posting here


----------



## rhitwick (May 27, 2015)

Just make sure no threads from "The Cavern" shows up here.


----------



## Vyom (Jul 9, 2018)

Sup peeps. I had an accident today. Bumped into this thread and hit my head hard in nostalgia. 
Let's discuss some of the incidents listed in any of the threads indexed in this thread.


----------



## Anorion (Jul 9, 2018)

Oi, how much you bumped head, this thread is locked


----------



## Vyom (Jul 9, 2018)

Looks like I banged my head real hard. I didn't realize I was posting in a thread which was locked.
Well, flood gates are open now. Where are you legends of TDF?


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 9, 2018)

How did you bang your head ? motor cycle accident ?


----------



## Vyom (Jul 9, 2018)

Nerevarine said:


> How did you bang your head ? motor cycle accident ?


Oh now that you are so interested, yes. Actually I did. Looks like you are not my YT subscriber. xD
Here is the video:


----------



## Anorion (Jul 9, 2018)

^what cam were you using and how was it mounted?

I missed out on all the action for about one and a half years, so there is a gap


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 9, 2018)

Oh dang, that was a nasty fall.


----------



## Vyom (Jul 9, 2018)

Anorion said:


> ^what cam were you using and how was it mounted?
> 
> I missed out on all the action for about one and a half years, so there is a gap


That's a 2.5k sasta Chinese action cam bought from a local bike shop. Here is the mount picture in this album: Action Cam Mounted on Helmet - Vyom's Suzuki Gixxer

You didn't miss any action. I shared my action cam video for the first time here, and in this thread.


----------



## Anorion (Jul 9, 2018)

No, I meant generally, there are holes in my timeline of legendary TDF exploits

Also, which action cam? used the GoPro Hero 5 Black Edition, it tended to heat up after like 20 mins, so was wondering how people take these long videos. Nice mount though.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 9, 2018)

Anorion said:


> No, I meant generally, there are holes in my timeline of legendary TDF exploits
> 
> *Also, which action cam? used the GoPro Hero 5 Black Edition, it tended to heat up after like 20 mins, so was wondering how people take these long videos. Nice mount though*.



Maybe in countries where ambient temperature is less


----------



## Vyom (Jul 9, 2018)

Anorion said:


> No, I meant generally, there are holes in my timeline of legendary TDF exploits
> 
> Also, which action cam? used the GoPro Hero 5 Black Edition, it tended to heat up after like 20 mins, so was wondering how people take these long videos. Nice mount though.


The camera is such generic, that it don't even have a brand. Here is the pic: *i.imgur.com/2zgHCAw.jpg
Camera takes shit (security camera like) footage. But atleast the accessories provided were top notch. I am planning to buy a better action cam soon, not GoPro tho. After I do some edits on some of the footage I took and turn in into a vlog.

Edit: This action cam don't heat up. I have taken video of 1 hour straight. Or if it did, I didn't even notice since I keep it in case always.


----------

